# anemona doas not want to attach itself to any place



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Got it yesterday. very healthy and it attached itself. Consumed small piece of food and looked OK. Moved overnight, Currently came home abd she is simple flying in the tank. I am trying gently to hold her bace to the rock and she is attching itself just for few moments and going to fly free. Good color and nothing looks wrong. I covered it with the dish for now , but what to do ?????????

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Try turning off your powerheads for an hour or so, see if it will attach itself without the excess flow.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

thank you very much

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

And cover your intakes until she's well settled...you don't want this to happen :-(
(From a store, not mine)


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

carmenh said:


> And cover your intakes until she's well settled...you don't want this to happen :-(
> (From a store, not mine)
> 
> done
> ...


----------



## J-Miles-21 (Sep 25, 2010)

if u have any rocks u can try and block him in..or put him in a hole


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

J-Miles-21 said:


> if u have any rocks u can try and block him in..or put him in a hole


Tried and it did not work. I stoped Power Heads and it is working. I will cover it to prevent from current with the dish, but what will be later?
My previous anemone found the place within a day, but it was from good hands (OZI)

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## J-Miles-21 (Sep 25, 2010)

i had one that would never attach...so shoved in a hole in a rock


----------



## marblerye (Jul 25, 2010)

anemone usually won't accept food until after they are acclimated and settle in ~a week. you shouldn't give it food in the mean time because it'll only stress it out even more. 

how long did the acclimation take; could be stressed because of it. the more you touch it, cover it, or move it the more stressed it will be. when you stress it enough it lets go of its footing and won't grab on to anything for hours. best thing to do is reduce flow, let it be and it will find a spot it's happy with. that's the trouble of keeping anemone; they can move whenever they want and cause all kinds of trouble as oppose to coral..


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Looks like I have to much flow in the tank. 2 Coralia 5 and one coralia 4. I got them with the Live rock from the 250G tank and I could not change the directions. It even was blowing corals. I really worry, becouse this is a beauty, which I got from SUM on Friday

I stoped one of the PH. it was blowing very powerfull in anemona direction. Now looks like OK . will see.
Thank you all.

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Yeah, I left my powerheads off for the whole evening and didn't turn them back on until the next morning. Meanwhile the anemone had settled to its present spot (climbing over and almost killing my anthelias in the process  ).


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

The problem is... If it finds a spot its likes (with your powerheads off) It might not like it anymore after turning them back on....

Its a gamble either way.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

That is exactly what happened. The anemone started to detach after I turned on PH. I removed powerful PH which was blowing in this direction and replaced it with the less powerful. 
For now anemone is OK.

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## ozi (Aug 23, 2007)

Anemones usually don't like HIGH flows directly at them. Try moving your powerheads direction next time. 
Whenever you see any of your anemones moving around the tank, looking for a new spot, try to cover all the inputs of your powerheads and other strong filters with sponges or something, because if they would get too close they would get sucked in and die


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

Whoever can invent a 'cheap' anemone proof powerhead system will be able to make EASY money

Covering with foam works, but gets dirty quickly... i want a maintenance free version


----------



## ozi (Aug 23, 2007)

What the about the pumps in the koralia style, do anemones ever get hurt by those? I've never had a problem with mine for the 1 year that I had the anemone.....but then again I've only had the koralia for 6 months


----------



## thingy (Dec 28, 2010)

Ya they can still get munched by the Koralia I had it happen to A condy [those things never stay in 1 place ] it tore off all it's tentacles it healed though the tentacles never grew back it died A few months later..

Thingy


----------

